# Where we 'should' have gone on holiday. The situation there now.



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

Should have gone to Puerto Pollenca (Majorca). Had a few great holidays there.
Good memories of bars and restaurants etc.
Googled and checked Tripadvisor.
Our 'favourite' bars and restaurants are closed for the year or simply serving alcohol .......no entertainment.
Beach franchises eg bars and sunbeds have been fined for opening when the council have not given permission.
I feel sad but glad I am not there.


----------



## Stephenite (24 Aug 2020)

I know people that were there a few weeks ago. They were bored.

Edit to add: And then it was two weeks quarantine when they came back to UK.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Aug 2020)

Stephenite said:


> I know people that were there a few weeks ago. They were bored.
> 
> Edit to add: And then it was two weeks quarantine when they came back to UK.


Yes.
As much as I was looking forward to going I do wonder why people insisted on going in these difficult times.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Aug 2020)

We probably would have got away with flying to Kefalonia in the morning- didn't fancy the plane though. Next year eh.


----------



## screenman (24 Aug 2020)

Booked and paid for Turkey in 17 days time, we are not going as I do not fancy wearing a mask all the time, happy to do so in the shops back here I must add.


----------



## MarkF (24 Aug 2020)

Was to be mega year for us. All the things cancelled.

Daughters May birthday in Tenerife.
Family ride Bilbao-Malaga.
Daughters gap year month in Brisbane then onto my cousins in Sydney.
Family holiday to visit my last surviving US relatives in Aberdeen WA. Doubt my mum at 83 will see her sister at 96 ever again.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Aug 2020)

I probably would have been in the southern US (mostly Georgia and Tennessee) but the southern states are a complete basket case this year and I'm currently in a caravan in the north east of Scotland. No big deal, it's nice here.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Aug 2020)

I was aiming to do the Belgian coast and Kusttram, and / or the Vennbahn, probably taking in the Vaalserberg, Signal de Botrange, and all three highest points in Luxembourg.
We were also going to the Canal du Midi for a weeks boating, and driving over the Millau viaduct on the way.
At this rate it's looking like the Norfolk Broads or the Llangollen canal...


----------



## johnblack (27 Aug 2020)

Was supposed to go to Crete, but got cancelled.

So went to Kos instead, it was ace, airports and flights were a breeze, fantastic hotel, great food, weather amazing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Aug 2020)

Would have been our last 3 days in Olhuveli, it isn't, its a murky Chester....oh well, sh*t happens


----------



## icowden (28 Aug 2020)

Croatia here. Isle of Wight instead...


----------



## gbb (30 Aug 2020)

I'm so glad we took the early decision to cancel.
We were booked to the Grand Okan in Alanya, Turkey. A wonderful hotel, good rooms and really good food, close to fabulous sandy beaches, clean sea with waves that you can have fun in safely, a really good town, harbour, castle, a really really good place. I always said I didnt feel the need to go to the same place twice, the Grand Okan tempted us back for the third visit.
But it's not even open yet, we know the manager loosely and talk occasionally via FB, it would have been a huge disappointment finding ourselves somewhere unknown and very likely not as good. 
We dont like uncertainty, we research our holidays to death to get it right and every time the holiday companies change anything, particually the location, it's never ended up better for us.
So regretfully, the right decision was made earlier this year.


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> I was aiming to do the Belgian coast and Kusttram, and / or the Vennbahn, probably taking in the Vaalserberg, Signal de Botrange, and all three highest points in Luxembourg.
> We were also going to the Canal du Midi for a weeks boating, and driving over the Millau viaduct on the way.
> At this rate it's looking like the Norfolk Broads or the Llangollen canal...




Can recommend the Langollen canal


----------



## Baldy (30 Aug 2020)

Had flights to Swedish Lapland booked. They were cancelled, paid £350 got £60 back. Won't be using SAS again.
Sweden is still an infection hotspot so doesn't look likely that I'll get up there anytime soon.


----------



## vickster (30 Aug 2020)

Baldy said:


> Had flights to Swedish Lapland booked. They were cancelled, paid £350 got £60 back. Won't be using SAS again.
> Sweden is still an infection hotspot so doesn't look likely that I'll get up there anytime soon.


If your flights were cancelled, you’re entitled to a full refund. Go through your credit card company if you have no joy with airline/agent


----------



## Baldy (30 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> If your flights were cancelled, you’re entitled to a full refund. Go through your credit card company if you have no joy with airline/agent



Yes, I know.


----------



## Dave7 (31 Aug 2020)

Baldy said:


> Yes, I know.


Serious question.
If you know, then why have you only got £60 back?


----------



## figbat (31 Aug 2020)

Supposed to go to southern France but the outbound flight got cancelled. It was possible that we could have found a flight to another airport and driven to the villa but we de used that it wasn’t worth forcing it, facing uncertain shop and restaurant availability, uncertain quarantine rules so we cancelled everything and got most of our money back. BA were tricky to get hold of but when we did they refunded immediately. Travel insurance paid out for the lost deposit on the villa with just a £15/head excess. Car hire refunded with no issue.

We went camping in the Cotswolds in storm Francis instead. Survived too.


----------



## Baldy (31 Aug 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Serious question.
> If you know, then why have you only got £60 back?



I don't really know but they're being very awkward. They won't answer any kind of communication next step the small claims court.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2020)

Should be going to Florida in 6 weeks, celebrate my 60th & the grandkids would have been the same age as our kids when they first went, now it's all next year (hopefully)


----------



## vickster (31 Aug 2020)

Baldy said:


> I don't really know but they're being very awkward. They won't answer any kind of communication next step the small claims court.


Who is being awkward? SAS?
Let your CC company handle it as a charge back.
Did the return get cancelled too? If not, that could be the issue


----------



## steverob (31 Aug 2020)

Should have been going to South Africa in June (Cape Town followed by safari), which was then postponed to October, but their borders are remaining closed to tourists until 2021 apparently, so it’s been postponed again until next May.

Ended up working through the two weeks in June I should have been off, but will take the October dates off - probably just do a few day trips to London or whatever attractions are nearby and open.


----------



## snorri (3 Sep 2020)

No holidays booked or planned this year so it's another day self isolating on the beach at home.


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 Sep 2020)

SE Asia as usually at this time of the year...
Instead I might take a ferry from Ciutadella to Alcudia or do Caminó de Santiago

As for the Pollenca - the upside is there is hardly any traffic there now, never seen Formentor so quiet


----------



## Dave7 (27 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> SE Asia as usually at this time of the year...
> Instead I might take a ferry from Ciutadella to Alcudia or do Caminó de Santiago
> 
> As for the Pollenca - the upside is there is hardly any traffic there now, never seen Formentor so quiet


Do you live in Ciutadella ??


----------



## Eziemnaik (27 Sep 2020)

Yep,
Actually in the summer usually in Cala Galdana but about to go back to Ciutadella


----------



## Phaeton (28 Sep 2020)

Just put this in another post, we are/were about to go to a cottage in North Yorkshire on the 17th October, our daughter, her husband & their 2 kids, my wife, my son who still lives at home & myself. But it now looks like we all can't go together even though we all mix on a regular basis & our son works in Retail so mixes with 100's of people daily.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just put this in another post, we are/were about to go to a cottage in North Yorkshire on the 17th October, our daughter, her husband & their 2 kids, my wife, my son who still lives at home & myself. But it now looks like we all can't go together even though we all mix on a regular basis & our son works in Retail so mixes with 100's of people daily.



You sometimes find a pair of cottages on the same site, often a farm. Worth seeing if you can find a pair in the area you want to go?


----------



## matticus (28 Sep 2020)

Snow all over the Tourmalet this week.

Oh hang on, that was _last _year's early October ride, sorry...


----------



## Dave7 (29 Sep 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> Yep,
> Actually in the summer usually in Cala Galdana but about to go back to Ciutadella


About 3 years ago we holidayed in the Globals Farragut just outside Cuitadella. A/I and one of our best ever holidays.......mainly as we met a young couple (half our age) and we all hit it off so well. Food was excellent. 
The year before we stayed at the opposite end of the island.


----------



## Eziemnaik (30 Sep 2020)

Dave7 said:


> About 3 years ago we holidayed in the Globals Farragut just outside Cuitadella. A/I and one of our best ever holidays.......mainly as we met a young couple (half our age) and we all hit it off so well. Food was excellent.
> The year before we stayed at the opposite end of the island.


Well, as far as I know Farragut had some issues this year at the beginning of the season with a couple of infections and they were forced to close





Shame as the weather seems to be good till Nov and it is really good time to visit the island as you are avoiding the biggest crowds


----------



## Phaeton (9 Oct 2020)

Should be flying in the morning to what was expected to be the holiday of a lifetime, taking grand kids to Florida, also just had a call from Sykes Cottages just to give us our options for week after next, 7 of us from 2 households were going to a cottage in North Yorkshire, so either 1 person doesn't go, we rearrange it for God knows when or we get a full refund, family meeting over the weekend, feeling a bit down currently.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2020)

I just had a chat with my sister. She has been offered a very cheap holiday in Florence and is planning to fly out on Thursday. Er, read *THIS* first, sis! I saw one of the men interviewed on the news last night - they are _*STILL*_ there!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Oct 2020)

My sister texted me this morning to say that she has turned down the bargain holiday - it is not worth taking the risk when she will be busy moving house over the next month!


----------



## Dave7 (10 Oct 2020)

I am wondering why people (me included) think they MUST have a holiday.
I love my holidays and have many good memories but we are both accepting it will be a long time before we book another one.
To us, risk Vs gain means its not worth it.


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> I am wondering why people (me included) think they MUST have a holiday.
> I love my holidays and have many good memories but we are both accepting it will be a long time before we book another one.
> To us, risk Vs gain means its not worth it.


I partly go away for holidays to get away from work, it forces me not to work. If I staycation, I might as well work (paid on a good day rate, not good at giving up several k to lie on the sofa for a week or two!)

I’m finally off to Jersey for 3 nights next Friday having delayed and postponed for months!


----------

